# Trailer Light Wires



## FormerParatrooper (Nov 2, 2016)

I bought a cheap light set and did get what I paid for. The lights are fine, but the insulation on the wiring harness is degrading after less than a year on the trailer. 

I do not want to make the same mistake twice. What is the best trailer wiring harness out there? I am in Central Illinois, so get all 4 seasons, and the boat does sit on the trailer quite a lot as I am not home more than a day or two a month to take the boat out. I do not have a garage to keep the boat so it sits outside. 

The trailer is a 1978 Ezloader 15 U 1650.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 2, 2016)

Walmart sells a package of the 4 color wire and I think Hopkins sells replacement connectors.
Or you could buy rolls of 14 gauge MTW wire in the 4 colors.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 2, 2016)

Great time to be certain that you add full length(s) of the white ground wire. Eliminates the constant Ground Connection issues on trailers.

richg99


----------



## kofkorn (Nov 3, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Great time to be certain that you add full length(s) of the white ground wire. Eliminates the constant Ground Connection issues on trailers.



ABSOLUTELY agree. Bad grounds are the cause of 90% of the trailer light problems I've had in the past. It's one of the first things I upgrade when I get a new trailer.

Good luck!


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen, and Rich the ground suggestion will definitely be taken.


----------

